# New Grizzly late g0752



## markevans10x22 (Jan 2, 2013)

I've been researching 10" lathes, I see Grizzly has come out with a new lathe G0752 10x22.  It has the same specs as the g0602 but with a variable speed motor and costs $350 more than the g0602.  Is it worth the $350 to purchase the variable speed motor.  The slowest speed produced is 100 rpm.


----------



## charlton (Jan 6, 2013)

I'm curious to know the same thing. I suppose it would probably cost more than $300 to get a VFD and a small 3-phase motor. The main thing that concerns me is what happens if the electronics of the G0752 go...the dials and the display would probably be useless if you're using an external VFD.


----------

